# Sad.  Just let me ramble a minute....



## MedicPrincess (Sep 25, 2006)

My dog is in surgery.  Our neighbors dog came over and attacked him last night while I was at work.

He is such a funny boy and truely one of those dogs that is as happy for me to be home whether I am gone for 5 minutes or 5 days.  He didn't meet me at my car when I got home this morning like he always does.  When I tracked him down he was bloody and hurt and looked so sad.  The vet looked at him and told his nurse to reschedule as many appointments as she can today or let one of his students handle those that have to be seen, so he could take him right in.  He was so sad.  He loves people, and drives me up the damn wall licking me.  He is so nutty I have come home before and found strangers are in my yard playing with him, and he is just loving it.  But today he barely wagged his tail when he was being pet.

The wound site is infected already.  His temp is over 105.  They are keeping him at the vet overnight.He loves riding in the car with me, he practically trips me everyday racing me to the car.  But today he just laid on the porch and I had to carry him to the car.  He didn't stick his head out the window and slobber all over my car or anything.

I called animal control.  They came and took both of her dogs from her and made her pay the fee for it.  It still really sucks though.  

I haven't told my son what happened yet.  That is going to suck even worse.

Ok...I am done for now.  Maybe.


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Emt Princess....when I read your post I cried. I hurt for you and your beloved dog. I am a licensed veterinary technician as well as am EMT, and have worked in the animal ER a long time. I have seen unspeakable crimes against animals that made me want their owners tortured to death...But your neighbor?! Who does something like that?! I can't believe there are people out there doing that crap. Have you called the police on this? In many states, animal cruelty is a crime punishable by law. What happened to your poor dog? That makes me hurt thinking about it-I once had a mean neighbor threaten to kill my beloved goofy dog, and I cried so hard about that. He lived out his days as a "big house dog", going out in the yard to potty only when I was with him. He died of brain cancer last month, and everyday is hard without him. I am picturing your dog on that table rigt now, and I am crying for you. Just know that those doctors and vet techs are working to save him now, with all the heart they have, and just like he was their own. That's how I always practiced veterinary medicine, and always will. My heart is with you, and him. I know he will come through this, for you, but he may be changed forever in spirit. Try to not let him out of your site while he is healing, and ALWAYS while those horrible people are your neighbors. I am wishing you the very best, and sending you hugs. May your dog be strong through his surgery....


----------



## islandgal (Sep 25, 2006)

EmtPrincess-

How terrible!!!  I am so sorry for you and your family.  I hope he pulls through.  I have a dog and a "dog cat" (the cat thinks he is a dog) so I know how hard this is. 

Best wishes for a happy outcome


----------



## FutureFlightMedic (Sep 25, 2006)

EMT Princess-I AM A DUMB@@@. SORRY! I misread your post and thought it said your neighbors came over and attacked your dog!! So my post is not going to make any sense! But even so, your dog was still attacked, and I am still sad about that. It sounds like that dog was really violent with him, I have seen alot of that too. Hopefully you can keep him in as much as your schedule will allow, so you can prevent the offending dog from getting hold of him again. (many times those kind of dogs will try to finish the deal) It can be true about an animal getting a taste for blood. Sick, I know, but some dogs do become dangerous after attacking just one dog. Be careful, and keep your dog safe. I am wishing you both the very best.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Sep 25, 2006)

Keep us updated Im big with animals and understand... I hope he pulls through I hope the neighbor will be nice enough to pay for the surgery or part of it


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh no!  I hope your dog pulls through surgery and makes a speedy recovery.  We have two dogs and a cat, and as much as they drive me up the walls some day, I can't imagine not having them around.  They truly have become part of the family.  You and your family will be in my thoughts.  Please let us know how your dog is doing after surgery.


----------



## rescuecpt (Sep 25, 2006)

Awww, Princess.    I feel so bad for you and your doggy.  I will say prayers for him until he gets better.


----------



## Jon (Sep 25, 2006)

Princess.. That sucks.

Good Luck....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 25, 2006)

He's home.  He just seems so sad.  My poor son is curled up with Sammy crying.

The vet did a wonderful job.  Sammy has a drain in the wound, but you can't really see the stitching.  If he were a model, he wouldn't even have to worry about to much scarring.  

He seems like he is in pain though.  He can only have 1 pain pill a day in the mornings.  They are so big, I might break one in half to get him through tonight though.


----------



## islandgal (Sep 25, 2006)

So glad your "baby" is home.  
I don't know how old your son is, and you have probably thought of this, but my first thought was just be careful he doesn't lay on a sore spot on your dog and have the dog bite him out of pain and reflex.


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 25, 2006)

Glad to hear Sammy is home and doing well.  I'm wishing a speedy recovery for him!


----------



## EMTBandit (Sep 26, 2006)

Awww... I love dogs. And im sooo sorry to hear that. I hope he gets better real soon.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 26, 2006)

I'm glad to hear he is home.  I hope he has a fast recovery, and please keep us updated!


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 26, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your family member, yes, I mean the dog.  But I'm happy to hear he's doing better.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay, I've been thinking of this thread throughout the day and even shared it with one of my classes.  I need an update!


----------



## MedicPrincess (Sep 26, 2006)

Well I cancelled my clinical I had scheduled for today so I could stay home with him. 

Normally when I say its bedtime and head for my room he is racing me there to throw himself on the bed, roll over and do the "dead dog" in the middle of my bed.  But last night, he was already sleeping and when I said it was bed time, he just raised his head, kind of groaned and laid it back down.  So I slept on the couch with him right there at my feet.

Today he has pretty much just followed me around.  He did show much promise when the pizza man got here.  I don't have a screen on one of my front windows.  So while I was paying the pizza man, I heard kind of a thud and when I looked back Sammy had jumped out the window onto the front porch and promptly walked up next to me and sat down.  I guess I had gotten to far away from him.

He still has a very sad look in his eyes.  And he hasn't barked at the kids playing in the street like he normally does.  And he didn't try and climb in my lap to have pizza with me.  THAT was actually kind of nice, as normally I have to toss his butt out the door when we have pizza night here.  

He finally ate a little bit of his dog food this afternoon.  I am wondering though if it doesn't hurt to chew though.  If he doesn't eat anymore tonight I think I'll get some canned food so he can eat that.

The drain they put in is doing its job.  There is oozing, sticky, yucky reddish/brownish/yellowish stuff all over his face and neck.  And all over my legs where he keeps rubbing up against me.

Tomorrow is going to suck badly.  I have to be back at work and leave him all day.  I think I may volunteer for an out of county transfer so I can stop by on my way back to check on him.


----------



## Wingnut (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey honey, I'm SO sorry to hear your all going through this. Any final word on the neighbors? Are they getting the dog(s) back? I'm a vet tech too and I HATED seeing that kind of case come in, it's one thing when people get hurt but it's just not fair that animals and kids can get hurt or sick, there should be a rule or something against it.

We're sending well wishes your way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 8, 2006)

*hope he feels better soon*

I know how it feels when the "furry baby" of the family gets hurt:sad:  but to boost up his calorie intake to heal,feed him baby food meat. It is easy for them to digest and gives them calories for the wound to heal.  Hang in there gal!! is your son doing better?


----------

